# ***Official GFX GP Voting, Chuck8807 VS ScottySullivan



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

In our second match up in the GFX GP we have Chuck8807 taking on ScottySullivan.As always no voting for yourself, if you do vote for yourself it wont be counted, good luck guys.

GFX GP Prizes are as follows
1st Place A side 1,500,000 VBookie Points As well as a premium membership if the winner is not a paid member.

1st Place B side 100, 000 VBookie Points


Here we go,

Chuck8807










scottysullivan


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

goin with Scotty.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Had to go with Chuck, I really liked Scotty's piece and cant believe Im not voting for it but I absolutly love Chucks, the lighting and text are perfect, great work by both of you.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going with Chuck's on this one. The difference? The simplicity of Chuck's sig compared to Scotty's..but sick work, both you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i went with Chuck as well. Scottys seemed a little too busy for me.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

Chucks is plain and simple and the lighting is great but I feel that if he would have added a spider in that blank space it would have really set it off...

Scotty's is very busy which I like that in a sig if you can pull it off and make it look good and it seems he's done a good job at this besides using the same stock twice in the back ground. If he used a different stock for one of the duplicates to maintain the feel of the sig it would have been a lot better IMO...

All in all my vote will have to go with...
Scotty because it looks themed very well and you can tell a lot of work went in to bring the sig together...Cheers!


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i went whitch chucks, scottys is jut to busy for me


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Chuck gets my vote


----------

